# Dawk's lawn journal



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

I kept a photo journal on imgur you can see for what's happened in the last year until now.

Full history starting last spring:
https://imgur.com/a/SiRFrdG

Front yard only, started last fall:
https://imgur.com/a/RKwKMEK


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

Maple trees are dumping all their blossoms and mini-helicopter seeds right now but this yard I renovated in the fall is coming in ok. A combination of ryegrass and superseedstore shady mix (fine fescues and Mazama).


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

Using a modded Fiskars reel mower.


----------

